# Forced to build a shop



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys i finaced a pre fabed built building from a local place. It is 12x16 and i paid 3598.74 and charging me 55%intrest .. not working! It was delivered a while back . Well when i got fired for getting a drink of water back in Oct. ( been looking for a job ) i have been having to send partial payments . Well To day they sent a repo driver to get the building no issue they have been assholes the hole time i have had it . Dont wanna do this wanna charge me 20 to take a payment over phone with a visa well i have just had it so i have 14 days to evacuate my shop not much in it 3 wheelers and a dirtbike. and tools and a few boxes of my sh*t Well i am going to build my own shop on 4x4 skids. any body wanna give me some help here . I am very inclined to draw house plans and decks plans so basically i am going to build a 12x18 shop on 4x4 skids i want a 1/2 roof loft. any ideas help would be lovley . 

Thanks
popoemtfire


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

how far is highlands from the dfw area, im a college kid and spring break is coming up and i can lift alot of weight lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Not to sound like a retard .. but wth is DFW area. I dont live in highlands anymore. I recently moved ..Havnet updated info yet.. but once again wtf is DFW


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

haha "Dallas Fort Worth" lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Bout 4hrs.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

ok, where are you located now?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

tylerolso said:


> ok, where are you located now?




Tyler i live Half way between Houston and beaumont. A Place called Cove or old river winfree. Depends on what side of I-10 you are on . i am on the north side. so i am located in Old River-Winfree.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok maybe someone can help me .?. 

Shops is gonna be 
8'5 Tall
12' Wide
16' Long

If i did math right then i should need

50 8' 2x4
4 16' 2x4
4 12' 2x4 

At the local Home Depot that is gonna cost me 210-215 after taxes 

Not bad compared to the 3500+55% interest rate ..

Thats just for structural framing Floor and walls and roof 

any help would be great .. 

Thanks
Popoemtfire


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just built a 12 x 16 last year. 8 foot walls and gable style roof. I downloaded plans off line. Very good step by step plans. All materials and t111 siding cost me around $1500 to build. the base is 4x4 and 2x4 treated lumber and 3/4 plywood floor. You will need a couple people to help hold in place and do the roof. I still have the plans saved on my computer, PM me with your e mail and i might be able to send them to you. But the file is kinda big. I also have pics if you want to referance.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Im confused on how u spent 1500.00 but materials may be more pricey up there . I am most likley going to make it a metal roof but im not 100% sure yet .


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

man when you said "WTH is DFW" nothing bad was taken i actually laughed for a good bit cuz of that comment


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i know . i just did some calculations. for a 12x16 shop I am gonna be spending 484 on the floor and wall framing. the following is what i need. 
Floor
4"x4"x16'-3 ( Skids ) 
2"x6"x16'-2 ( Banding ) 
2"x6"x12'-13 ( Floor Joice )
1/2"x4'x8'-6 ( Floor )

Wall 
2"x4"x8'- 30 ( Wall framing ) 
2"x4"x16'-4 ( Banding )
2"x4"x12'-4 ( Banding ) 

Anyone have a idea on whats cheaper .. Metal or shingled roof ? 

Siding anyone have any suggestion ?

This is what i am going for









Inserted the full size pic for ya.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you never ever want to touch it again, use Hardipanel for the siding. ALL T-111 will rot sooner or later. If you use the 3/8 T-111 it will warp and separate. Ask me how I know. 

Hardipanel is about $25 a sheet but once it's on a building you will never have to replace it, ever.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

IBB is that like plywood. but much sturdier ?? were do i get this at . I will spend that for sideing .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Lowes or Home Depot either one will have it. It also takes a special blade on your saw. It's a concrete based product.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Easy to work with ? how many sheets am i gonna need ?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i can tell you from building a ton of these as its what i do for a living if you have any kind of soft ground or you dont poor a footing you might want to consider 4x6 on end for your joices 4x4 have a tendency to fallow the curves of the ground and sag if you get them of the ground just a thought. not sure how your ground is but you can build it any way you wnt it as long as you header all your windows and of cours your doors if you have any questions ill be glad to help you out


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

one otherthing if you use a composit roof . go with and architectueral shingle not three tab its not even 5 bucks more a square and it wont tear off in the wind oh and as i said for 4x6 for skid thats only cause we have soft moving soil


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

No windows .. To many theives. my dads caught a few trying to get in the ones i have now . Its gonna be on concrete blocks . 12 of em . I am open to any suggestions . 

Thanks
Popoemtfire


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

cattracks87 said:


> one otherthing if you use a composit roof . go with and architectueral shingle not three tab its not even 5 bucks more a square and it wont tear off in the wind oh and as i said for 4x6 for skid thats only cause we have soft moving soil



Ours is packed hard clay and sand and dirt mix.. what is cheaper tin or ply wood ?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

you can frame in a window with a shutter style closure that you swing open and when you close them you drop a 2x4 acrossed it and its as solid as a wall but it sounds like your not into windows lol are you planing on a truss roof i assume ? that might take more 2x4 then you think and ib bruin is right about the hardy sheet its a pain to put up but its a basically a concrete was after that and setting skids on blocks is a great idea


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

15 sheets minimum on the Hardipanel based on the building you have pictured. It comes in 4x8 sheets just like plywood.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

No not a fan .. when they can look and see all my tools my wheeler a brand new dirtbike and my dads wheeler .. little uneasy when u can hot wire a bike or a wheeler and run the doors down with a 800 lbs machine in low gear with tons of power. 15 sounds about right on the hardipanel .. Does it come in creme color? 

Idea's for door ?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It only comes in one color. It has to be painted if you want to change it. Creme/beige is the only colors I've seen.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet. i am having an issue finding it at the local home depot. 

for 15 sheets it is gonna be 375+Tax im thinking no more than 400 .. What should i do for the roof ? 

For all the wood im looking at around 700-800 not bad .. Its gonna be a drug out type deal . but i wanna get a roof up .. asap .. 

Use tin or make a wood one. ? :thinking:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Price them both. I put a shingle roof on both of the building I've built in the last two years.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd drop my wall height down to an even 8' though. Materials fit better that way. Siding is an even 8' so if you went 8'6", you'd have a 6" strip around the top. You can buy 92-5/8 studs instead for 8' 2x4's for the wall if you put a double top plate instead of a single.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

I sent you some pics and plans that have a detailed materials list. I had that much in it with paint, nails, screws, shingles, and clay put down to raise and level the ground with crushed stone on top of it for drainage. Also for the trim board. You will see in the pictures. It turned out nice. But not as cool as ibbruins shop. His is a man cave i dream to have one day. I just needed a shed to clear out the garage.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The reason i was saying 8'6 is at the peak . I was gonna make the walls 8 even with a 6" higher peak .. i was looking for a 2- 2 1/2 foot lofting area.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

IBB is this the studs u were talking about?

http://www.homedepot.com/Lumber-Com...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

if it were me i would put in a metal roll up door instead of double woods doors. wood doors are fine when new but after time they seem to sag and never want to line up correct. just my opinion


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> IBB is this the studs u were talking about?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Lumber-Com...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Yes it is. In my experience, whitewood studs are lighter, straighter and cheaper than #2 yellow pine 2x4x8's

Although here is 2x4x8 whitewood for the same price as 2x4x92-5/8 studs.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...Flow=3&catalogId=10053&langId=-1&ddkey=Search


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Will white wood be ok .. Seeing how i am not gonna be able to do this all at 1 time . I am gonna be able to do the structure first . but i need something to with stand the heat and rain for a short time. Is white wood gonna be ok .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

How much is a roll up door ? 5-6 foot wide i'd prefer a roll up door with a entry door on the side .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Whitewood will be ok in the weather for a while. Of course with any untreated wood, the sooner you get it covered the better you're going to be. I would be more concerned about your plywood flooring getting wet than anything. No clue about a roll up door price. I know I paid $800 for my 12'x7' panel garage door.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

All i need is like a 5x7 .. I dont wanna sound like a dumba$$ but whatis the firrence between 2x4x8 and 2x4x92.5??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> All i need is like a 5x7 .. I dont wanna sound like a dumba$$ but whatis the firrence between 2x4x8 and 2x4x92.5??


1.5 inches...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you lay one 2x4 flat on the floor, stand up and 92-5/8 stud on top of it, lay two more 2x4's flat on top of that, the whole this is a little over 8' tall. The same height as a piece of standard plywood. Imagine that.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> All i need is like a 5x7 .. I dont wanna sound like a dumba$$ but whatis the firrence between 2x4x8 and 2x4x92.5??


It's not 92.5, it's 92-5/8ths so the difference would be 3-3/8ths of an inch since 8' is 96 inches. 

I'm not sure how much you know about lumber and what I'm about to tell you , you may already know but when you buy lumber, just because they say it's a 2x4x12 doesn't mean it's exactly 12 feet long. As a matter of fact, it's almost a sure bet it's longer than 12 feet. When you're building a ladder stand for deer hunting, that little extra doesn't amount to a hill of beans. When you're trying to make a square building, 1/4" here and 1/16th there makes for a hell of a mess. ALWAYS measure the wood.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh trust me i know just like a 2x2 isnt a true 2x2 anymore it is 1 3/4 by 1 3/4 I always measure.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> 1.5 inches...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang... I suck at math today... For some reason I had 94" in my head as 8 ft. Instead of 96"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

